

Groovy 2.0 from an insider - johnx123-up
http://www.jroller.com/melix/entry/groovy_2_0_from_an

======
vorg
The linked to article bears no relation to the title of the submission. That's
why I've flagged it.

Update 1 hr later: Someone's now changed the submission title.

